# Bear Handgun - Smith, Taurus 44, Anaconda, or Ruger Alaskan?



## DCammack

I never even thought of it, to be honest, but this past fall, my 5'5.5" father was attacked by a black bear in SW Colorado. He was bow hunting, and, like me, had never considered a handgun for personal security. After fighting off the bear for an as yet undetermined amount of time, he survived with a little less blood than he had at the outset (the bear split his scalp when Dad hit the ground due to a slip on the trail). The bear ran away, but he was forced to fight the boar off with a stick until one of them got tired.

Last week, he bought a .41 Mag Smith from a friend for our upcoming (hopeful) draw hunt in NM. I'm looking for a similar "insurance" gun. Any suggestions? I haven't heard much on the Taurus, but it looks like it could do the job. On the other hand, I feel like I should try to get my hands on a 4" Anaconda if I can do it without too much debt. I'm not an avid handgunner (though I did take two deer with my .243 encore handgun this year). Please give me your informed opinions. Thanks.

Deck


----------



## Sixgunner

Some folks think that if you have the latest and greatest gun shot placement isn't an issue. I would suggest you carry the largest gun you can shoot accurately. I personally carry a Ruger Redhawk or Blackhawk in 44 magnum. I have a 454 but the 44's have been customized to some nice packing pistols; the Redhawk by Jack Huntington and the Blackhawk by Mag Na Port.

I've heard that Taurus has come a long way with their guns. If I remember correctly they also have a life time warranty. I've never shot one but spoke to people who have saying they were accurate and well made. Loaded with some ammo from Garrett Cartridge Company, Buffalo Bore, or Grizzly Cartridge Company you should be just fine.

If you hadload you could use some good cast bullets from makers like Cast Performance, Montana Bullet works, or try the new bullets made by Belt Mountain called "punch bullets".


----------



## Chestnut

Heck, carry the .243 Encore! Or better yet, get a .45-70 barrel for it! But on your question about Taurus revolvers, the one I had was well made and shot fine. I had heard that they bought out a bunch of Smith and Wesson's tooling in the Nineties, and that's why they are a virtual copy of S&W revolvers.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer

I would use nothing less than a 45LC, if I had a choice.


----------



## RABB

I recently traded my Redhawk in on a Taurus 44mag with a 2 1/2" barrel. It is easier to shoot than the Ruger, I think due to the ribber grips and ported barrel, and is certainly much easier to carry than the Ruger. With respect to accuracy, I can't see any difference between the two.

I bought the revolver for hiking in Alaska. Never had to use it.

RABB


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer

GOOD THING!


----------



## Bobm

this is a link to a gruesome picture of the results of a bear attack, do not look at it if gore and some nudity offend you. I'm not kidding its pretty shocking.

http://s-lgraham.smugmug.com/photos/140831769-M.jpg

bet he wishes he had one, supposedly this guys was still alive while the bear had him for lunch


----------



## Bore.224

Geeze!! Hope they got that bear and shot it full of lead!!


----------



## squirrel sniper101

i have seen that pic before.it is a gross pic......and yes they did put the bear that killed him full of lead i think 9 7mm bullets I THINK that was the story it might be a rumor


----------



## Hardsell

I think a .44 caliber Smith & Wesson in L frame with a four inch barrel would be a great choice. You should try one out and see if you like the feel of it first. If you do, take it to the range and put some rounds through it. If it recoils to much, you can always have it Magna Ported. Then you'll have to be able to find a holster that you feel will wear comfortable while you're hunting.


----------



## squirrel sniper101

90% of black bear attacks tha victem was being stalked by the black bear.80% of brown bear attacks occour because the victem suprises the bear.i dunno about you guys but i would be more scared to be attacked by a black bear then a brown bear. but then again i would have to think about the surcomestances so i would not want to be attacked by either


----------



## Hardsell

Research has shown that black bears will actually stalk humans. While most brown bears and grizzlies will attack you, black bears will actually eat you.


----------



## squirrel sniper101

oh my gosh i would rather be attacked by a brown bear then!!!! luckily i dont have any around where i live just lots of black bears      i dont want to be eaten


----------



## driggy

I carry a 6" 44 Anacoda. In Ak, it is the most popular caliber for personal defense. If you can handle something bigger, give it a try. I went with the 44 because of ammo availabilty and it isn't punishing to shoot it, hence I actually practice with it. Everyone I've talked to with the Colt loves it.


----------



## Whelen35

A good used ruger super blackhawk would likely be the most cost effective gun that would stand up to lots of heavy loads with the seast fuss. You could even get the barrel cut down and recround and sight put on for the cost of any of the double action guns you are looking at.


----------



## rifle6

i have heard alot of good things about the Ruger Alaskan. in the 454 and the 480.
it is compared to a hand grenade!, but for close bear (encounters) it does the job!

but just for bear defense there is a strong pepper spray that is supposed to work wonders! personal choice. i'm all for pullin the pin on an attacking bruin!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Alaskam has my vote, although I have also heard the best defense is spray they will turn at the first sign.


----------



## Hardsell

I don't know about pepper spray. We used it on dogs in Kosovo, with mixed results. We sprayed the dogs when they walked up to us, and they had to be pretty close. Distance was well within 15 feet. The dogs just kind of slunk away. Now imagine a charging grizzly bear.. I'd be shooting with a .44, not a can of pepper spray.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Google Bear spray and watch the videos. There are many guys that call them in and shoot them with there camaras, and swear by them.

http://www.udap.com/bearnews.pdf


----------



## Hardsell

Carry them both. You can use the spray as Plan A. If that fails you can go to Plan B. With both you at least have a chance of walking away. I have Pachmyr grips on my .44 S&W and I think the pistol handles great.


----------



## Whelen35

Ruger black hawk in 45 long colt barrel cut down to 4 inches, shoot heavy 300 grain loads .


----------



## Hardsell

Whelen,
Obviously you prefer a single action over a double action. Do you think that a single action would be the best choice for everyone? In the heat of the moment wouldn't a double action be preferable?


----------



## bear_dog

I have a 41 smith,several 44"s but my favorite is magnum reasurch BFG in there 5 shot 444 marlin wow what a gun. I,m a bear guide and have killed several o,l blackies,in the last 40 years,and this gun did a very fine job for me [ use 2 hands ] have fun hunting.


----------



## mrmcgee

A park ranger once told me that the best thing is to wear little bells and carry pepper spray. He also told me that black bears crap has berries in it so you know what's around. I asked him about grizzleies crap and he said that their crap has little bells in it and smells like pepper spary! ha ha that was a joke I heard a long time ago.

We don't have bears around here but I would carry the bigget pistol that you can shoot VERY acurately.


----------



## darkgael

About that bear that killed the person in the video. They got it - " 9 7mm bullets". Is that correct?
NINE 7mm bullets and we're talking handguns. I suppose a handgun is better than rocks or hands but ....jeez.
Do all states have laws preventing a bowhunter from carrying a rifle/shotgun or having one in a tree stand while bowhunting?
Pete


----------



## huntin1

Smith and Wesson hands down. I would go with the 629 classic in 44 mag with a 5" barrel.

huntin1


----------



## Danimal

just my .02...

A pistol is better than nothing if allowed by law!

But also remember to use QUALITY bullets! Hard cast lead, or premium heavy duty bullets like partitions. A JHP is fine for deer, but if it's my arse on the line, I want the bullet to hold together and penetrate.

Some advise my dad was given years ago, if you use a fast JHP for big bears, file the front site off. That way when the bear shoves the gun up your..... , it won't hurt as bad when you pull it back out. 

BTW.... love my S&W 629!


----------



## Plainsman

Close to a ditto with huntin1. The only difference is I would go with the 629 44 mag with a 4 inch barrel. I think the five inch barrel has an underlug and that makes it a little heavier. Keep it light or you will be tempted to leave it behind sometimes. I also have night sights on my 4 inch Smith. In bear country I wouldn't leave my tent at night to answer mother nature without a headlight (hands free) and my Smith.


----------



## sdbaydogs

My vote is for a Glock 20 10mm with 15 rounds of 230 grain WFNGC Hardcast ammo from Double Tap. Add a dual action spring from EFK and you have an very powerful handgun that's easy to handle. When you consider the 15 round capacity, it's not a bad choice.

The Double Tap hardcast ammo has very good ballistics: 1120fps/ 641 ft./lbs. - Glock 20

You can also buy a .40 Smith conversion for the Glock 20 and practice rather cheaply.


----------



## jcn45

S&W Mountain gun, the larger the caliber, the lighter the gun. Plenty adequate for black bear.

Browns might be 12' tall, & scary when all you have is a handgun, but I'd shoot anyways. Hell, in my lifetime, I've NEVER had to face a brown bear........in Wisconsin.

It's fun to read everyone's preference & rationalle.


----------



## treecutter

Do not get the Taurus, it is a low end piece of crap. I just got rid of mine after the cylinder went out of time and was shaving jackets off my rounds. Just upgraded to the Ruger Alaskan in 44 mag, which is a much better choice, much like the s&w 629 which I had before the Tracker. Spend the money on a quality gun that will not fail when you need it most.


----------



## scorpiont52

darkgael said:


> About that bear that killed the person in the video. They got it - " 9 7mm bullets". Is that correct?
> NINE 7mm bullets and we're talking handguns. I suppose a handgun is better than rocks or hands but ....jeez.
> Do all states have laws preventing a bowhunter from carrying a rifle/shotgun or having one in a tree stand while bowhunting?
> Pete


WELL ONE THING I HEARD WAS IF YOUR STATE DOSENT LET YOU CARRY A HAND GUN WHILE BOW HUNTING, THERN GET A CARRY CONCEL PERMIT,, THEN YOU ALOWED, JUST MAKE SURE GUN IS CONCELED,, AT LEAST CHECK INTO IT,, AND BESIDES I WOULD RATHER DEAL WITH THE LAW THEN A MAD BEAR WITH NOTHING IN MY HAND, BUT MY BOW


----------



## mike landrich

scorpiont52 said:


> darkgael said:
> 
> 
> 
> About that bear that killed the person in the video. They got it - " 9 7mm bullets". Is that correct?
> NINE 7mm bullets and we're talking handguns. I suppose a handgun is better than rocks or hands but ....jeez.
> Do all states have laws preventing a bowhunter from carrying a rifle/shotgun or having one in a tree stand while bowhunting?
> Pete
> 
> 
> 
> WELL ONE THING I HEARD WAS IF YOUR STATE DOSENT LET YOU CARRY A HAND GUN WHILE BOW HUNTING, THERN GET A CARRY CONCEL PERMIT,, THEN YOU ALOWED, JUST MAKE SURE GUN IS CONCELED,, AT LEAST CHECK INTO IT,, AND BESIDES I WOULD RATHER DEAL WITH THE LAW THEN A MAD BEAR WITH NOTHING IN MY HAND, BUT MY BOW
Click to expand...

Not necessarily, New York State doesn't allow us to carry while bowhunting. But then again, we are one oppressed state when it comes to legal gun ownership (I say legal because many of the judges go easy on the criminals).


----------



## specialpatrolgroup

My vote would be for a S&W or Ruger in nothing less than a .44 mag. I carry a Ruger Bisley in .44 mag when I am out and about in bear country, and try to give them their space.


----------



## striped1

I would go with a double over a single action and as mentioned, a rifle over a handgun. A lever .444, even a 12 gauge pump would be better. Most Alaskan guides carry a rifle or a shotgun, even while fishing. That should be a clue.

If it must be a handgun, carry a double and carry what shoots well. If you don't shoot it well it will be next to useless and if it doesn't carry well, you will be less likely to carry it.


----------



## Gunny

I will second the Glock 20. One thing to consider about weight is that the S&W 629 (beautiful gun) weighs 41.5oz empty, while the Glock 20 weighs in at 39.51oz loaded with 15 rounds. Not to mention that and I can get the gun for around $200 less, which will come in handy as the ammo is not the cheapest. I like the idea of the 40cal conversion kit.

Good call. I will have to check into that... :thumb:


----------



## specialpatrolgroup

Read an article, bear spray has a success rate of over 97% in documented encounters for discouraging a bear, handguns are effective 66% of the time for preventing an attack, on average it took a minimum of 4 hits to stop a bear. After reading this I will probably be picking up some spray, mainly for when sows are with their cubs. But I'm also not leaving my pistol in the truck.


----------

